# Panasonic announces 3D-capable Blu-ray disc players for 2013



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Panasonic, a major contributor in terms of the success of Blu-ray technology, announced two days ago, its line up of Full HD and 3D Blu-ray disc players. The lineup, first shown at the 2013 International Consumer Electronics Show last month includes six Full HD players, four of which have 3D capabilities. Two of the four 3D models are continuations of past successful models.








*Models and retail pricing*

The 2013 Full HD 3D players include: DMP-BDT230 at $129.99, DMP-BDT330 at $199.99, DMP-BBT01 at $269.99, and DMP-BDT500 at $349.99. The HD 2D players include: DMP-BD79 at $79.99, and DMP-BD89 at $99.99.

Panasonic's proprietary IPTV platform, VIERA Connect is included in all four of their 3D players. The 2D players have IP VOD, offering a sub-set of the VIERA Connect apps for video-on-demand access from the Internet, including playback from YouTube, Vudu, Hulu Plus, and CinemaNow.

To mirror smart phone, and other handheld displays to the TV, the Panasonic BDT330 model includes Miracast technology. And to avoid the need to tether the devices for Internet connectivity, all but the lowest-end model have Wi-Fi built-in. The BDT330 model boasts 4K up-scaling capabilities.

*Let's drill-down into the feature set of the DMP-BDT500 Blu-ray player*

This model, besides having the 2D image technologies of the Panasonic Hollywood Laboratory applied to its 3D image playback, has 2D to 3D conversion techniques that boast "natural depth perception."

It includes four independent 192 kHz 32-bit audio DACs for 7.1-channel sound.

It comes equipped with VIERA Connect and BD-Live, and with the built-in WiFi allows connection to the web for more content including streaming audio, movies and TV shows using the free or paid subscription apps. BD-Live allows access to advanced content specific to any BD-Live compatible movie being played. This content may be live Internet chats, chats (scheduled) with the director, movie-related games or education, deleted scenes, movie trailers, and more. As a working example, the movie _Julie and Julia_ allows viewers to select recipes to be sent to them by email while the movie is playing.

So, all in all, it plays back BD-ROM, DVD-Video, AVCHD, MP4, FLAC, MP3 and whatever is available through VIERA Connect (same 24p format as used at movie theaters).

It has twin HDMI output for both audio and video, however, it does not have 4K up-converting capabilities, and Miracast technology, like the DMP-BDT330.

*Additional DMP-BDT500 feature list*

- High quality sound reproduction
- Reproduction of all image data from Hollywood 3D movies on discs
- Watch 2D images in 3D
- Cinematic playback for multi content
- Original Panasonic Skype functions (auto answering video message, video voice mail recording)
- Smart home networking with DLNA
- External HDD playback
- Operation via a smartphone (smartphone remote control)
- Easily connect a home network with built-in WiFi

*More Panasonic news*

The 60-and 65-inch ZT60 series of TV sets by Panasonic, mark "the last Plasma technical benchmark statement from its R&D team." OLED TV technology is where it will focus its efforts, however Plasmas will be created through 2014, by Panasonic, using the current technology. It's just that no further research will be done to improve on the technology. [about.com] [theverge.com]


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I've always liked Panasonic players (and displays/plasmas). Except for the Oppo in our media room, all our other bluray players are Panasonic (5 of them). They are priced well, load fast compared to many, and are pretty good about FW updates.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm really surprised we aren't seeing a flagship model with 4K upscaling...


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Todd Anderson said:


> I'm really surprised we aren't seeing a flagship model with 4K upscaling...


Lately the more 'expensive' Panasonic bluray players end up near the $350 price range. Not sure if that's considered 'flagship'. I have a lot of their players, all under the $150 range. If I'm going to be paying over $400, then I'd go with the OPPO.


----------

